# [SOLVED] Glibc 2.7

## Belliash

Witam.

Jak w glibc 2.7 wyglada data?

Nadal trzeba cos latac jak w 2.6 zeby bylo normalnie?

Testowal to ktosw ogole?

Jak sie spisuje?

Jakies problemy?

Dzieki!

----------

## Arfrever

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Jak w glibc 2.7 wyglada data?

 

Sprawdź sam  :Smile:  .

Ściągnij wybraną wersję pliku pl_PL, skopiuj ten plik do "/usr/share/i18n/locales" i wykonaj:

```
locale-gen
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## unK

Data wygląda prawie identycznie/identycznie jak w glibc-2.5 (nie pamiętam tej z 2.5 dokładnie).

Używam od czasu, jak rozwiązali problem z sandboxem przy kompilacji. Działa ok, problemów brak.

----------

## Odinist

```
[...]

drwxr-xr-x  2 paatos paatos        80 paź 17 21:21 .xine

-rw-r--r--  1 paatos paatos        70 lis 25 13:50 .xinitrc

drwxr-xr-x  4 paatos paatos       208 lis 20 18:23 .xmms

[...]
```

----------

## Belliash

Dzieki wielkie!

----------

## unK

W glibc-2.7-r1 znowu są rzymskie oznaczenia miesięcy, esz.

----------

## one_and_only

 *unK wrote:*   

> W glibc-2.7-r1 znowu są rzymskie oznaczenia miesięcy, esz.

 

U mnie są normalne.

----------

## unK

A kiedy ostatnio kompilowałeś glibc? Bo ja też miałem dobre jeszcze niedawno, ale musieli zamienić, bo po którejś rekompilacji zmieniły się na rzymskie.

----------

## one_and_only

 *unK wrote:*   

> A kiedy ostatnio kompilowałeś glibc?

 

```
genlop glibc

 * sys-libs/glibc

     Wed Nov 21 14:17:31 2007 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.7

     Mon Feb 11 12:24:43 2008 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.7-r1

```

A mogą coś zmienić bez dodawania r-coś tam? Mogę przekompilować, ale jeśli miałbym mieć rzymskie miesiące to wolę nie  :Smile: 

----------

## unK

Baardzo dziwne, looknąłem w patche gentoo dla glibc i nie było tam nic, co mogłoby zmienić polskie lokale, patch, który nakładał się na 2.6 nie nakładał się na 2.7, więc wydałem polecenie locale-gen i już mam poprawny format daty ;o A przecież glibc po kompilacji automatycznie wydaje to polecenie. No nic, w każdym razie problem zniknął ;p

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> A mogą coś zmienić bez dodawania r-coś tam?

 

mogą. zazwyczaj zmieniają numerki paczki z patchami, jak glibc jest jeszcze na "missing keywords" ;p

----------

